# Ayuda con ampli de guitarra 2x80w



## Eze7782 (Mar 22, 2007)

tengo un equipo de viola que le falta la potencia, tengo el plano y ya lo arme, pero cunado lo prendo escucho un sonido grave constante y por miedo a que explote algo ( ah no les conte que soy principiante con respecto a esto) lo apago enseguida.

MI pregunta es si este circuito tien ealgo raro, si puede andar.
lo segundo es si alg puede explotar o quemarse mal y si la proteccion del transistor lo protege. (porque los mosfet esta como 20 mangos cada uno y no me da para que se quemen de una).
lo que no entiendo es que hice todo bien repeti una y otra vez el circuito y aseguro que esta bien y sin embargo no anda.


No los molesto mas, gracias por al ayuda de antemano.

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 22, 2007)

hola 

lamento darte esta noticia pero lo mas probable es que se aigan quemado algunos transistores pues para ver tendrias que dejar el amplificador encendido un rato y te vas a dar cuenta que se va a quemar alguna resistencia de aprox 100ohm 

saludos y no te olvides de probarla con una lampara en vez de parlante por que si hay alguna falla pues la corriente se ira al parlante


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 22, 2007)

El ruido de baja frecuencia puede ser el de la red (son 50Hz) que no esta bien filtrada, podrías agregar un par de caps de 4700u extra y ver que pasa, no es tanta inversión. Además fijate que estén bien puestos ya que tiene que respetarse su polaridad. 
Por otro lado, yo probaría los amplificadores por separado para ver si el problema es de los dos o uno solo para achicar la busqueda.

Suerte


----------



## Eze7782 (Mar 22, 2007)

hola, me olvide de decir, la bobinita es de 15 vueltas de alambre de 1mm nucleo de aire de 8mm, lo unico diferente es eso y una resistencia que es de 0,15r y yo le puse de 0.10 porque no consegui, no se si eso puede cambiar la cosa. las resistencias son todas de carbon, hay alguna qu epdoria lleggar a ser de precision o metal film?

los caps de la fuente son los comunes de 4700. los caps son poliester menos algunas valores que son de son ceramicos


saludos mañana pruebo mejor


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Lo primero ke te recomendaria es ke revises bien el plano conforme a tu tarjeta y ke no tengas pistas pegadas o soldaduras "frias". despues revisa la corriente de consumo sin carga, de hecho no conectes la bocina al hacerle la prueba, tu consumo de corriente no debe superar los 100mA, otra cosa ke debes revisar es no tener de DC en  la salida de bocina, esto lo compruebas colocando un voltimetro en la escala de DC a la salida del amplificador.


----------



## nene (Mar 23, 2007)

Eze7782, mi consejo es el siguiente...

Primero revisa nuevamente todas las soldaduras, pero ams importante las pistas...algunas veces estan en corto y no se ven a simple vista, en especial con transistores.

En el lugar de los fuisble conecta una resistencia para cada uno de un valor aproximadamente de unos 150 Ohms @ 5W, esto impedira que si existe algun corto o alguna falla SEVERA o DESTRUCTIVA tus transistores de potencia se destruan, y lo unico que se vea afectado son estas dos resistencias que colocamos.

Luego, como dijo luciperro revisa la corriente de consumo SIN carga, lo podes hacer partiendo desde la fuente, o bien, algo mas aproximado, midiendo la caida de potencial sobre las resistencias que colocamos de 150 Ohms. ( I = V / R ). No deberian duperr como mucho los 200mA. 

Luego revisa, y esto es muy importante, es mas creo que aca debe paparecer tu problema, el nivel de DC a tu salida.  Como se hace? colocas una de tus puntas del multimetro a masa, la otra  a la salida de amplificador, y la escala del multimetro en unos 200mV (o 400mV, depende de tu multimetro).  Una lectura correcta seria de unos  +- 100mV...recomiendo no mas de +-40mV.

Si en este punto fallas!...deberia ser lo mas probable...dependiendo de que valor tengas podemos diagnosticar tu problema....pero seria conveniente que deconectes el amplificador de la fuente, y midas esta en vacio....no se que transformador utilizas ni que valores esperados se envian al modulo..pero si esta BIEN FILTRADA, dije BIEN FILTRADA...deberia ser de unos:

                                            ( Vca - 0.7 ) * sqrt(2) = Vdc                 

donde srqt(2) es: raiz de dos,   Vca es el valor de uno de los secundarios de transformador, y Vdc es el nivel de continua esperado para ese secundario luego de la rectificacion y filtrado...

verifica las dos ramas den iguales...o muy similares..salvo algunos mV claro!...por ejemplo en uno tienes 50V y en el otro ramal tienes -32V, bueno aqui tienes un problema con el ramal de -32V, y es el filtro...deberia tener algun capacitor pinchado, o cerrado!...Solucion: cambia los capacitores de filtro de ese ramal...(lamentablemente son mas caros que los transistores!...depende cuales uses claro!....)

espero haber sido de ayuda para ti!...
si lo solucionas o no..avisa!

Saludos Nene!.


----------

